# Question regarding local iPad storage and clearing the cache



## mbeast40 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello all!
Question regarding the local storage on the iPad.
I have an iPad mini, 64GB, 162 collections, 18,921 images on the iPad, and growing. I'm running about 6GB free at the moment, 30GB or so allocated to LightRoom Mobile. (yes, I have a few other things loaded on the iPad that use some memory. 

I usually select Enable Offline Editing for a faster first pass selection and initial editing of a shoot. Takes a while to download to the iPad but it certainly speeds up my first pass and, of course, I can do this first pass without being connected.
Everything is running great and I've been doing this for months now, but I need to Disable Offline Editing for some older collections to free up memory for new collections.

I have done so, and I have selected Clear Cache - but I do not see any freeing up of memory.
Collections that have been Disabled for Offline Editing are still showing large amounts of memory allocated on the tile/collection screen.

Any ideas or thoughts on clearing out the cache/offline images?
I do want to keep the collections on the iPad but am content with having to be online and possibly wait for the smart preview to download should I wander into one of those collections.

Thanks and Happy Holidays!

Michael


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 23, 2014)

If Offline Editing is disabled and you Clear Cache, it _should_ reduce the amount of space taken up, so if that's not happening, bug it.


----------



## mbeast40 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, just to close the loop, I started to take screen shots to report the "bug" and then noticed that the space was going down, just slowly. The numbers actually do change once clear cache is selected. It just takes time. Maybe having 163 collections and about 19,000 images slows things down.

Thanks for the feedback.
Have a great Holiday all!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 25, 2014)

Ah, good to know, thanks for the update!


----------

